

Wide Finder bugs me... more than one thread doing disk reads is probably a Really Bad Idea - neilk
http://bannister.us/weblog/2007/11/12/the-wide-finder-project/

======
wmf
That must be some PC; the fastest 7200 RPM disk can transfer 100MB/s.

There is an engineering tradeoff here; doing I/O in multiple threads
introduces seeks, but it simplifies the code dramatically. Using one thread
for I/O will introduce data copies and locking for the work queue.

------
dfranke
If all your drives support tagged queueing then it's probably okay.

------
michaelneale
Is it related to a Wide Stance?

